# PC Eigenaufbau - Was brauch ich und welche Teile sind kompatibel?



## Dropzone (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

mein jetziger PC (aldipc über 5 Jahre alt) stirbt immer öfter und da ich endlich mal ein bisschen Geld hab will ich mirn PC aufbauen. Ich will was zum Zocken (die neusten Spiele  und zum Filmschauen auf nem großen Fernseher. 
Hab mich umgehört und hab wenig Ahnung von PCs, jedoch hab ich trotzdem mal geguckt was ich will (der PC soll nochn paar Jahre ordentlich arbeiten). Budget liegt zwischen 600-850€.
So als Grundlage:

Intel I5 2500 K (wo liegt der unterschied zwischen 2500k und 2500) oder vllt sogar nen I7
GTX 560 TI Phantom, 2gb o. AMD Radeon HD 6950 2048MB (welche besser?)
8 GB 1600er Arbeitsspeicher

Irgendn Cardreader
ne 500gb oder 1tb festplatte (wieviel Cage brauchst)
Was fürn Gehäuse (egal welches Aussehen, hauptsache stabil und viel Platz)?
Mainboard?
USB 3.0?
Was fürn DVD Laufwerk?
Was brauch ich sonst? Netzgerät? Soundkarte?

Und schlussendlich selber bauen oder bauen lassen (von Mifcom oder so)? Lohnt sichs wirklich? 
Betriebssystem hab ich noch was da 

Gruß Chris


----------



## benefull (9. Februar 2012)

Um die Sachlage noch genau zu klären, wären folgende Angaben noch wichtig für uns:
Was hast du so vor, zu spielen?
Willst du übertakten?
Welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor?
Falls du entsprechendes Soundequipment besitzt, was genau? (für eine eventuelle Soundkarte)


----------



## darkeivl5 (9. Februar 2012)

Dropzone schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein jetziger PC (aldipc über 5 Jahre alt) stirbt immer öfter und da ich endlich mal ein bisschen Geld hab will ich mirn PC aufbauen. Ich will was zum Zocken (die neusten Spiele  und zum Filmschauen auf nem großen Fernseher.
> Hab mich umgehört und hab wenig Ahnung von PCs, jedoch hab ich trotzdem mal geguckt was ich will (der PC soll nochn paar Jahre ordentlich arbeiten). Budget liegt zwischen 600-850€.
> ...



die K version ist Übertaktbar Lohnt sich


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. Februar 2012)

Der i7 beherrscht im Unterschied zum i5 HT/SMT, d.h 4 Kerne 8 Threads. Wird bisher nur von sehr wenigen Games genutzt, daher lohnt sich der Mehrpreis von ca. 100 € nur bedingt. Eher den i5 2500 *K*, dieser läßt sich auf einem Board mit P- oder Z-Chipsatz über den freien Multiplikator einfach übertakten.
Bei GraKas wäre die GTX 560 Ti *448 Cores* ein attraktives Mittelding, ist etwas langsamer als die GTX 570/ HD 6970, dafür etwas billiger und gut zu übertakten.
MfG


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. Februar 2012)

Wenn du das SMT/HT des i7 haben möchtest, jedoch als Laie auf Übertaktung verzichten kannst, wäre der Intel Xeon E3-1230 interessant. Ist im Prinzip ein i7 ohne Übertaktungsmöglichkeit.

So könntest du es machen: 
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230
CPU-Kühler: EKL Sella
MoBo: Asus H61 Evo
RAM: Teamgroup 8GB DDR3-1333
Grafik: Asus DCII GTX560 Ti 448 Cores 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB 7200 U/min SATA II
Laufwerk: LG GH24NS
Netzteil: be quiet Pure Power L8 CM 530 Watt
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28

(Ohne Links weil auf Smartphone on)


----------



## Lizz (10. Februar 2012)

Jo die Konfig von Red is super.

Willst du eine OC Option offen halten bzw. überhaupt nutzen?

@Red: Man kann per Smartphone keine Links kopieren?


----------



## Scroll (10. Februar 2012)

Doch das geht schon aber sehr sehr umstandlich und lahm  (schreib selbst vom smartphone, also erfahrung vorhanden )


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. Februar 2012)

Mit Android ist es noch halbwegs human, aber trotzdem ermüdend 

Aber das soll nicht das Thema sein, warten wir auf den TE


----------



## Dropzone (10. Februar 2012)

Krass wie schnell ihr seid. Der Prozessor ist ne echte geniale Idee! Danke für die tolle Hilfe!!
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für dei Sonderedition der GTX 560 TI phantom wegen dem größeren Speicher (2gb statt 1gb)? Braucht man zwei Gigabyte Grafikkartenspeicher? 
Was ist eigentlich der Cage bei der Festplatte? Wieviel sollt ich da haben? Was sind Threads in dem Prozessor?
- Bildschirm: Auflösung vom jetzigen Bildschirm: 1280 x 1024 jedoch werd ich mir vllt demnächst n großen Fernseher zulegen bzw. meinen Pc an einem solchen anschließen.
- Spiele: Möchte die Total Warreihe , B3 und Skyrim und so spielen. Der Pc sollte so gut wie jedes Spiel schaffen, das derzeit auf dem Markt ist un das in sehr hoher Grafik. Das ich in Zukunft dann Abstriche bei der Auflösung und Details machen muss ist mir bewusst.
- Sound: Gerade hab ich ein Zusammengesuchtes System aus nem alten Aldi 5.1 System und ner sehr alten Anlage. Also sollte die Soundkarte einfach ein Allrounder sein.
- Übertakten: Wie schwer ist das? Kostet? Gefahren (klingt iwi nicht sonderlich gesund)? Nutzen (außer das der Prozessor mehr leistet?)


----------



## TFTP100 (10. Februar 2012)

Dropzone schrieb:
			
		

> Krass wie schnell ihr seid. Der Prozessor ist ne echte geniale Idee! Danke für die tolle Hilfe!!
> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für dei Sonderedition der GTX 560 TI phantom wegen dem größeren Speicher (2gb statt 1gb)? Braucht man zwei Gigabyte Grafikkartenspeicher?
> Was ist eigentlich der Cage bei der Festplatte? Wieviel sollt ich da haben? Was sind Threads in dem Prozessor?
> - Bildschirm: Auflösung vom jetzigen Bildschirm: 1280 x 1024 jedoch werd ich mir vllt demnächst n großen Fernseher zulegen bzw. meinen Pc an einem solchen anschließen.
> ...



Man brauch keine 2gb als jmd wie du 
Nimm ne 560ti 448, reicht auch für bf3@fullhd
Sound reicht eig onboard
OC ist bei sandy bridge total leicht. Bräuchtes noch n besseren kühler wie thermalright hr02 macho und den i5 2500k oder i7 2600k also mit k


----------



## Dropzone (10. Februar 2012)

Will schon mal mit 2 Bildschirmen arbeiten (bzw. Film schauen un zocken gleichzeitig oder so)
aber dann glaub ich dir 
bei 2600k ist ne Grafik"karte" eingebaut - stört das mein System irgendwie?
und is der 2600 wirklich besser als 2500


----------



## TFTP100 (10. Februar 2012)

Dropzone schrieb:
			
		

> Will schon mal mit 2 Bildschirmen arbeiten (bzw. Film schauen un zocken gleichzeitig oder so)
> aber dann glaub ich dir
> bei 2600k ist ne Grafik"karte" eingebaut - stört das mein System irgendwie?
> und is der 2600 wirklich besser als 2500


Ne nur zum rendern und so zeug.
Was meins du mit 2monitoren?
Die grafik stört ned


----------



## Dropzone (10. Februar 2012)

okay  könntest mir noch meine anderen Fragen beantworten


----------



## Dropzone (10. Februar 2012)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Kühlsystemen aus? Wasserkühlung?


----------



## TFTP100 (10. Februar 2012)

Dropzone schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts eigentlich mit Kühlsystemen aus? Wasserkühlung?



Kompaktwasserkühlungen kann ich dir ned empfehlen. Meine h60 is durch die pumpe laut. Nimm n thermaltight hr 02 macho


----------



## Dropzone (10. Februar 2012)

Okay danke  und wie siehts mit Cage von der Festplatte aus? is der wichtig?


----------



## TFTP100 (10. Februar 2012)

Dropzone schrieb:
			
		

> Okay danke  und wie siehts mit Cage von der Festplatte aus? is der wichtig?



Wie jetz?


----------



## Dropzone (10. Februar 2012)

Festplatten haben doch einen Cage oder sowas? so 16 mb oder 32mb? Ist der wichtig? Muss ich darauf achten dass ich nen großen also 32mb hab


----------



## TFTP100 (10. Februar 2012)

Dropzone schrieb:
			
		

> Festplatten haben doch einen Cage oder sowas? so 16 mb oder 32mb? Ist der wichtig? Muss ich darauf achten dass ich nen großen also 32mb hab



Asooo nein. ICh hab ne f3 1tb eig egal was man nimmt


----------



## Dropzone (10. Februar 2012)

okay danke  wie funktioniert OC eig?


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2012)

Durch OC kannst Du mehr Leistung rausholen, Nachteile sind aber höhere Anschaffungskosten ("K"-CPU, P67- oder Z68-Board, CPU-Kühler), sowie Garantieverlust und erhöhter Stromverbrauch und Abwärme.

Die CPU kann über eine Software oder im BIOS übertaktet werden (BIOS ist empfehlenswerter), Grafikkarten werden generell über eine Software (z.B. MSI Afterburner, EVGA Precision, Sapphire Trixx...) übertaktet.

Hier kannst Du Dich mal einlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. Februar 2012)

OC bezeichnet das Betreiben der CPU außerhalb der Werksspezifikationen, um zusätzliche Leistung zu generieren. Dabei zu beachten ist die erhöhte Wärmeemission und das Risiko, sich bei allzu übertriebenen Versuchen die CPU zu zerschießen. Außerdem verlierst du den Anspruch auf die Herstellergarantie.
Dem gegenüber stehen wie gesagt die gesteigerte Leistung und das verhindern einer GPU-Limitierung durch die CPU.

SOFTY IST WIEDER DA!!!


----------



## Dropzone (11. Februar 2012)

Okay und wieviel Leistung ist wirklich Risikolos bei z.b. der GTX 560 TI mit den mehr Coren rauszuholen? Und bei der 2500k/2600k ? also wirklich ohne das ich angst haben muss


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2012)

Das kann man pauschal nicht sagen, denn jede CPU und jeder Grafikchip lässt sich unterschiedlich gut übertakten. 

Ohne Spannungserhöhung ist die Gefahr, was zu schrotten relativ gering. 4GHz sollten bei der CPU da drin sein, und so ~10% Mehrleistung bei der Grafikkarte.


----------



## TFTP100 (11. Februar 2012)

Endlich muss ich dem ned mehr helfen und softy suchtet drauf los


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. Februar 2012)

Haha TFTP 

Wenn du dem Prozzi zu hart die Sporen gibst, zeigt er dir das durch Bluescreens  Gibt spezielle Programme mit denen man recht einfach feststellen kann ob der PC stabil läuft und wie es sich mit den Temps verhält (Prime95, CoreDamage, HWmonitor, CoreTemp, CPU-Z sind sinnvoll).


----------



## Dropzone (11. Februar 2012)

Danke


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

Okay zusammenfassung:


CPU: Intel 2500 K oder 2600 K (lohnen sich 60€ Aufpreis?)
CPU-Kühler: thermalright hr02 macho
MoBo: Asus H61 Evo
Grafik: Nvidia GTX560 Ti 448 Cores 
Laufwerk: LG GH24NS
Netzteil: be quiet Pure Power L8 CM 530 Watt (lohnt sich was besseres?)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28

Dann fehlen noch ne 1 Tb festplatte und 8Gb 1600 DDR3 Ram. Was empfiehlt ihr mir?
Was muss man für SSD mit ca. 60 GB ausgeben?
Offensichtlich will ich mir die Möglichkeit des OC offen halten


----------



## Redbull0329 (12. Februar 2012)

Der 2600K lohnt sich nicht wirklich, wenn der i5 an seine Grenzen kommt, hilft der i7 auch nicht mehr.

Wenn du übertakten willst (was du offensichtlich möchtest) brauchst du ein anderes Mainboard, zum Beispiel das ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) für ~110€.

RAM könntest du den hier nehmen: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) für ~40€.

Festplatte die hier: Samsung EcoGreen F3 1000GB, SATA II für ~90€.

Die günstigste empfehlenswerte SSD mit 64 GB ist die hier: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s für ~80€.


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn Du übertakten willst, brauchst Du ein Board mit P67 oder Z68 Chipsatz, z.B. ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB 

SSD würde ich eine Crucial m4 oder Samsung SSD830 nehmen, die kosten so ~80-90 €.

edit: too lame


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

Okay das klingt gar ned mal schlecht. ich nehm lieber die Festplatte mit mehr umdrehungen  ähm welche der Mainboards ist besser? die sind für mich n komplettes Rätsel. is die grafikkarte jetzt ne asus oder ne nvidia ?? Lohnt sich n besseres netzgerät?


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

Das Netzteil reicht völlig aus 

Board kannst Du rein nach benötigter/gewünschter Ausstattung nehmen.

Grafikkarte würde ich die Asus DC-II nehmen.


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

Wo liegen die Unterschiede in den Boards (also in den zwei die ihr vorgeschlagen habt)? die DCII ist ja die GTX 560 ti mit den zusätzlichen Cores oder?


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

und was bedeutet boxed und tray bei den Prozessoren (verpackung??)


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

Das sind die Unterschiede^^: Produktvergleich ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ), ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Das Asus hat USB3 intern und Bluetooth, beim Asrock kannst Du die IGP im Notfall nutzen, falls Deine Grafikkarte mal defekt sein sollte.

Diese Grafikkarte meinte ich: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti 448 DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRI0-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Garantie ist bei der "boxed" Version länger, daher solltest Du auf jeden Fall boxed kaufen. Außerdem ist da ein Kühler mit dabei.


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 12.02.2012, 18:05 | Geizhals.at EU wär des okay ?


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

danke  das dir die Mühe gibst mir alles zu erklären - dann wirds die Asus (will USB 3.0). Ist das alles mit meinem Gehäuse kompatibel? Also passt z.b. die doch nicht gerade kleine Grafikkarte rein etc.?


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

Beim Sharkoon T28 wird der Gehäuse USB3-Anschluss aber hinten am Board angeschlossen, nicht am internen USB3-Header. Der macht also nur Sinn, wenn Du ein USB3-Frontpanel kaufen willst.

Die Zusammenstellung sieht prima aus


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

Was wär son USB Frontpanel? Sagt mir grad nix? Also das ich des brauch um dann Vorne USB 3.0 zu haben is mir klar aber vom Rest versteh ich nur Bahnhof


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

So sieht ein USB3 Frontpanel aus: Sharkoon USB 3.0 Frontpanel B, 3.5" Multifunktionspanel | Geizhals.at Deutschland Das kommt vorne in einen freien 3,5" Schacht.

Das Sharkoon T28 hat einen USB3-Gehäuseanschluss, der wird aber nicht am internen USB3-Anschluss des Boards angeschlossen, sondern als Verlängerungskabel hinten am externen USB3-Anschluss des Boards.

Für das T28 wäre also ein interner USB3-Header nicht notwendig.


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

Brauch ich den teueren Ram? ist der unterschied zu nem 1333 Ram überhaupt spürbar?


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

Der Unterschied ist keinesfalls spürbar, 1333MHz RAM reicht völlig aus, z.B. TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

okay, nehm glaub aber trotzdem die Asus weil ich keine Ersatzgrafikkarte brauch (notfalls schraub ich meine alte rein aus meinem jetzigen Pc)


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

Jup, beide Boards sind prima


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 12.02.2012, 18:05 | Geizhals.at EU das kann man also so absegnen?


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

Ja, sieht super aus 

Urbi @ Orbi


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

Danke -  ich werd das dann mal im Laufe der Woche bestellen  brauch ich noch irgendn zubehör fürs gehäuse oder is da alles dabei (scheint so)? oder fällt euch noch irgendwas ein? ah da fällt mir ein ich wollt nochn Cardreader haben. was passt da rein etc.?


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

doofe Frage passt hier vllt nicht rein aber lohnt sich vllt n gebrauchter? Gaming PC / I5-2500 / 2x 120GB INTEL SSD / Radeon 6870 1GB / 8GB 1600Mhz Ram | eBay würd dann halt eine SSD verkaufen und dann ne normale Festplatte rein. Wär das was?


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

CardReader kannst Du diesen nehmen: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern (42565) | Geizhals.at EU

Ich persönlich würde keine gebrauchte Hardware kaufen, die Grafikkarte sieht so aus als wäre sie im Referenzdesign, daher relativ laut und heiß.

Zubehör brauchst Du sonst keines, ist alles im Lieferumfang von Gehäuse, Board, Netzteil etc. dabei. Wenn Du das 8pin-Stromkabel für die CPU hinter dem Mainboard-Tray verlegen willst, könnte es etwas knapp werden, da bräuchtest Du evtl. eine Verlängerung: 12V EPS 8pin Verlängerung in Einbauzubehör | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

und warum sollte ich das hinter dem Mainboard-Tray verlegen wollen (wenn ichs anders verleg dann brauch ich die verlängerung ned oder?) Brauch ich noch wärmeleitpaste oder so? Brauch ich den zusätzlichen Kühler noch? Hab ja 3 x im gehäuse, 2x in graka und 1 x prozessor (oder?).


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (12. Februar 2012)

Dropzone schrieb:


> doofe Frage passt hier vllt nicht rein aber lohnt sich vllt n gebrauchter? Gaming PC / I5-2500 / 2x 120GB INTEL SSD / Radeon 6870 1GB / 8GB 1600Mhz Ram | eBay würd dann halt eine SSD verkaufen und dann ne normale Festplatte rein. Wär das was?


 
lieber selber bauen weiss man was man hat und du hast garantie  was du hier im ebay nicht hast,da es eine privatauktion ist


----------



## Cyberian (12. Februar 2012)

Nicht den von Ebay...vor allem läuft die Auktion noch ewig ... der wird bestimmt noch deutlich ansteigen.


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

Okay, also lieber mehr Geld aus geben und selber schrauben  Wie siehts wegn den Kühlern aus bei mir?


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

Dropzone schrieb:


> und warum sollte ich das hinter dem Mainboard-Tray verlegen wollen (wenn ichs anders verleg dann brauch ich die verlängerung ned oder?) Brauch ich noch wärmeleitpaste oder so? Brauch ich den zusätzlichen Kühler noch? Hab ja 3 x im gehäuse, 2x in graka und 1 x prozessor (oder?).



Wenn Du die Kabel hintenrum verlegst, ist es halt ordentlicher, und etwas besser für den Airflow im Gehäuse.

WLP ist im Lieferumfang des Kühlers dabei, da musst Du keine extra kaufen.

Die Lüfter reichen völlig aus.


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

nur nochmal um sicher zu gehen (bin heute nicht auf der geistigen Höhe) ich kann den thermallight dämpfer von der liste streichen?


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn Du übertakten willst, brauchst Du schon einen guten CPU-Kühler wie den Thermalright Macho HR-02.

Wenn nicht, reicht auch der boxed Kühler, aber dann kannst Du auch eine non-K CPU nehmen und ein günstigeres H61- oder H67-Board.


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

2000GB Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s - Computer taugt die was? weil dann zahl ich für 2tb statt eins nur 20 € aufpreis zu  1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

Je höher die Kapazität, desto höher wird die Ausfallrate: Datenverlust: Rücklaufquoten aktueller Festplatten steigen mit ihrer Kapazität - festplatte

Mir persönlich sind daher Platten über 1TB etwas suspekt


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

okay danke  dann bleib ich bei der 1tb platte (will meine daten einigermaßn sicher). okay dann brauch ich den kühler (kann man den boxed kühler iwi verkaufen? lohnt sich des?) weil ich will den pc übertakten können


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube kaum, dass die Nachfrage an boxed-Kühlern recht hoch ist  Aber für ein paar € kannst Du ihn vielleicht verhökern.


----------



## GioInter (12. Februar 2012)

Ist es nicht besser den Kühler zu behalten, da wenn mal mit der CPU was sein sollte und du die Garantie in anspruch nehmen willst müsstest du ihn ja mitschiken. Oder liege ich falsch ?


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

Danke, noch eine kleine sache Mindfactory is so gut wie's im ersten Augenblick aussieht? könntet ihr mir noch nen cardreader und n anderes mainboard empfehlen damit ich alles da bestellen kann?


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

GioInter schrieb:


> Ist es nicht besser den Kühler zu behalten, da wenn mal mit der CPU was sein sollte und du die Garantie in anspruch nehmen willst müsstest du ihn ja mitschiken. Oder liege ich falsch ?



Ich musste zum Glück noch nie eine CPU einschicken  Daher: 


Das Board gibt es doch bei mf: Asus P8P67 Intel P67 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer Shop - Hardware,

CardReader kannst Du den hier nehmen: DeLock Card Reader MultiPanel 3,5 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

danke jungs  kostet jetz 860€


----------



## GioInter (12. Februar 2012)

Viel spaß mit dem PC


----------



## Dropzone (12. Februar 2012)

Danke - bei Fragen meld ich mich. Jetzt heißts erstmal warten bis mein Geld da ist (Fahrrad verkauf) und danach bestellen und schrauben (un evlt kurz verzweifeln weil ich überfordert bin  )


----------



## Dropzone (13. Februar 2012)

dacht eig ich hätt alle Fragen beantwortet bekommen aber Kabelsalat bekomm ich immer gratis dazu oder?


----------



## Gamefruit93 (13. Februar 2012)

Die meisten Gehäuse unterstützen Kabelmanagement.
Die ganzen Kabel hinterm Mainboard.
Ist ganz einfach zu handhaben. 
Falls du Probleme hast frag einfach, die Community hilft dir gern.


----------



## Dropzone (13. Februar 2012)

danke  wie siehts aus - werden bald neue grakas oder prozessoren rauskommen? also lohnt es sich noch n paar wochen zu warten?


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2012)

Im 2. Quartal kommt IvyBridge, lohnt aber nicht zu warten, so viel schneller werden die CPU's nicht, ich schätze so maximal 10%. Preise: 

Außerdem kommen die neuen Mittelklassekarten von AMD, die dürften v.a. beim Stromverbrauch besser sein. Aber wenn Du jetzt zocken willst, schlag zu


----------



## Dropzone (13. Februar 2012)

Und Grafikkarten? Lohnt sichs eig nochn paar Euro mehr auszugeben fürn Gehäuse mit besserer Belüftung?


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2012)

Die neue AMD-Grafikkartengeneration mit Mittelklasse-Bereich kommt wie gesagt bald, wann Kepler kommt, ich glaube so 2. oder 3. Quartal.

Wenn Du stark übertakten willst, würde ich ein Gehäuse mit 3 oder 4 Lüftern nehmen, ansonsten reichen 2 Lüfter völlig aus.


----------



## Dropzone (13. Februar 2012)

In dem Gehäuse sind ja 3 Lüfter. Oh ich dacht du meinst mit AMD die Prozessoren sry


----------



## Dropzone (13. Februar 2012)

das Gehäuse müsst aber reichen von der Lüftung?


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2012)

Ja, wenn Du nicht extrem übertakten willst, reicht das Gehäuse völlig aus


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (13. Februar 2012)

Du solltest das Gehäuse natürlich einigermaßen frei stehen haben, damit warme Luft raus kann. Aber dann reichen die Lüfter eigentlich locker.


----------



## Dropzone (13. Februar 2012)

Danke  ich freu mich schon so mega drauf - ich bin schon ganz hipplig (PS: ja ich will OC aber erst wenns notwendig wird)


----------



## Dropzone (15. Februar 2012)

Da ich doch an mehr Geld komm wie gedacht, lohnts sichs n paar € mehr für ne 570er Nvidia auszugeben?


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

Naja, die GTX570 ist gerade mal 3% schneller als eine GTX560Ti 448. Der Aufpreis lohnt sich da eher weniger.


----------



## Dropzone (15. Februar 2012)

oh ich dacht da gebs nen echten Schub oder sowas  okay lohnt sichs sonst noch iwo geld zu investieren (netzgerät, gehäuse, board, Lüfter)


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

Die Zusammenstellung ist schon sehr gut so. Das Geld kannst Du zurücklegen. Oder versaufen 

Hier eine Performanceübersicht: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Core (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## Dropzone (15. Februar 2012)

Sauber  freut mich echt danke


----------



## Dropzone (15. Februar 2012)

Ich stell gern doofe Fragen - warum gerade die Asus und nicht ne andere 560 ti ?


----------



## Dropzone (15. Februar 2012)

das sie 3 Slots (was für slots?) belegt ist kein problem: Asus ENGTX560 Ti 448 DirectCU II - Test - CHIP Online


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

Weil die sehr kühl und leise ist, und Asus 3 Jahre Garantie auf Grafikkarten gibt.

Wenn das alles nicht so wichtig ist, kannst Du natürlich auch eine andere GTX560TI 448 nehmen.


----------



## benefull (15. Februar 2012)

Die Asus hat so ziemlich das Beste Kühlungskonzept, es gibt aber auch andere empfehlenswerte, z.B. MSI N560GTX-448 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC, EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Classified 448 Cores oder eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores.


----------



## Dropzone (15. Februar 2012)

okay danke - was bedeutet das mit den 3 slots genau?


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

Das bedeutet, dass auf dem Mainboard insgesamt 3 Slots belegt sind, und nicht für andere Erweiterungskarten zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Dropzone (15. Februar 2012)

Okay aber das macht ja nix oder? wie is des eig wenn man zwei grakas haben will? (müsst ned erklärn n guter link wär schon cool)


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

2 Grafikkarten. Da brauchst Du ein geeignetes Board, ein ausreichend dimensioniertes Netzteil und ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse.


----------



## Dropzone (15. Februar 2012)

Klingt teuer und überflüssig?


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Februar 2012)

Zu beidem ja 

In 90 % aller Fälle ist es sinnvoller, eine neue und moderne Karte zu kaufen, als eine alte dazu zu stecken. Vor allem wegen der Infrastruktur, die eben dementsprechend angepasst werden muss.


----------



## TFTP100 (16. Februar 2012)

Dropzone schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt teuer und überflüssig?



Ja macht man nur wenn die beste single karte nicht reicht und wakü ist dann das einzig sinnvolle von der kühlung her


----------



## Dropzone (16. Februar 2012)

Hilfe:
http://www.pc-cooling.info/manuals/macho_mcl_0818.pdf

laut dieser Seite sind der Kühler und das MB nich kompatibel? stimmt das? Was soll ich ändern? sry aber ich wollt eig heut nacht noch bestellen (un zwar um 12e).. HILLFE


----------



## Dropzone (16. Februar 2012)

das ausweichboard is auch ned kompatibel: ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ich bräucht auch eins mit nem VGA anschluss (mein bildschirm is ernsthaft noch vga..) könnt ihr mirn neues empfehlen bzw. n gleichwertigen kühler (am bestn bei mindfactory) und das bis um 12e


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2012)

Der Macho passt schon. Das ist eine uralte Liste, ein entsprechender Montagerahmen liegt dem Kühler bei.


----------



## Dropzone (17. Februar 2012)

auch  der bei mindfactory? weil da steht nix dran dass er mit 1155 kombatibel is. würd n link anhängen aber bin am Handy


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2012)

Jup, steht doch dabei: Mit Halterahmen für Sockel 1155. http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p749923_Thermalright-HR-02-Macho-AMD-und-Intel.html


----------



## Dropzone (17. Februar 2012)

langsam wirds peinlich..


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2012)

Dir muss nichts peinlich sein  

Lieber einmal zu oft, als einmal zuwenig gefragt


----------



## Dropzone (19. Februar 2012)

Danke - es kommt alles am dienstag - ab da kommen dann evtl neue Fragen bezüglich zusammenbauen


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2012)

Ach, das ist halb so wild. Hab meine "Jungfräulichkeit" auch ohne größere Verluste (ok, ein Mainboard á 140€ ) überstanden. Aber jeder zahlt halt Lehrgeld, und ich hab's auf Kulanz für nur 40€ umgetauscht gekriegt


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

Was hast Du denn mit dem Brett angestellt?


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2012)

Genau genommen hat mein Vater nen Push-Pin so schei*e reingedreht, dass wohl eine Leiterbahn in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde.

Naja, die Leute vom Amazon Händler haben gesagt, es könnte ja auch an fehlerhaften Material liegen und haben uns halt 100€ auf Kulanz ersetzt. Nett von ihnen


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

Achso  Ich dachte, das übliche Abrutschen und Leiterbahnen zerkratzen mit dem Schraubenzieher bei der Kühlermontage


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2012)

Nö,das ist mir noch nie passiert (Kreuzschlitz FTW ), ich werde auch nurnoch Kühler kaufen, die Festgeschraubt werden.


----------



## Dropzone (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo, is immer noch nicht da -.- die hardware (also mein ganzes "innenleben") kommt morgen. Jedoch hab ich heute erfahren (nachdem ich am sa bestellt hab -.-) das des Gehäuse bei dem amazonhändler gar nicht da ist.. machts nen unterschied wenn ich statt dem t28 n t9 von sharkoon nehm? wär wichtig weil dann hätt ich bis morgen meine gehäuse  danke !! bzw. wo liegt der unterschied bei den zwei gehäusen


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2012)

Die Festplattenmontage ist beim T28 etwas geschickter gelöst, ohne Montagerahmen-Bastelei, und es passen auch Grafikkarten über 30cm rein.

Wenn Du darauf verzichten kannst, kannst du schon auch das T9 nehmen.


----------



## Dropzone (22. Februar 2012)

danke für die antwort. hat sich erledigt. die t9 ist leider auch nicht sofort lieferbar.. langsam kotzts mich an - hab jetz wieder n t28 bestellt


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (22. Februar 2012)

@redbull: Da muss aber jemand ne Menge Gewalt angewendet haben. Bei mir ging beim PC bauen bisher alles (außer dem reinschieben von HDDs in ihre Schächte^^) völlig ohne größere Krafteinwirkung . Bei mir ist komischer Weise auch noch nie wirklich was im PC kaputt gegangen toi toi toi

@dropzone: Immer die Ruhe behalten . Wenn du dich auf eine bestimmte Komponente festlegts dauerts halt immer mal ein bisschen... dafür ist die Freude dann noch größer wenns endlich kommt!


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja schei*e... Würde es dich stören, ca. 25 Euro mehr auszugeben? Dann hätte ich da ein paar Alternativen, die dann einiges mehr auf dem Kasten haben...


----------



## Dropzone (22. Februar 2012)

bin eigentlich mit der jetzigen Wahl zufrieden. das problem mit der lieferung bis morgen wird dadurch auch nicht gelöst.. leider.. aber schlag mal vor vllt kannst mich überzeugen


----------



## Valnarr (22. Februar 2012)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Commander MS-I USB 3.0, ohne Netzteil

Das hier wäre so gar billiger und sieht wie ich finde auch gut aus. Mit Fenster etc.


----------



## Dropzone (22. Februar 2012)

ich find den nich so gutaussehend und der hat weniger verbaute Kühler (dann muss ich noch extra kühler kaufen) aber schlecht wär er ned


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Februar 2012)

Richtig, das ist ein Spargehäuse, merkt man auch am verwendeten Material


----------



## Valnarr (22. Februar 2012)

So wie ich das bis jetzt mit bekommen habe, sind im Schnitt fast alle Lüfter in Gehäusen eher schlecht. Meist kauft man sich so oder so neue dazu. Für den Anfang würden die aber sicher reichen!?

Für 40 Euro kann man nicht ganz so viel verlangen. Was das Material angeht, hab ich bis jetzt recht gute Bewertungen gelesen. Für den kleinen Geldbeutel ist es sicher ausreichend.

http://geizhals.at/de/608233   auch eine Möglichkeit sehr schlicht halt


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Februar 2012)

Naja, Lautheit ist eine Frage der persönlichen Ansprüche, ich wurde von meinen Gehäuselüftern (Sharkoon T9) positiv überrascht.

BTW: Schönes Avatarbild Valnarr!


----------



## Dropzone (22. Februar 2012)

Danke  ähm ich glaub ich bleib einfach bei meinem Gehäuse - ich find das grün mega und das müsste für meine Ansprüche ziemlich perfekt sein ^^ aber echt nett dass ich euch soviel Mühe gebt


----------



## Lui21 (22. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit ner AMD CPU? Mehr leistung für weniger Geld. Dann würd ich dir als Main des ASrock 970 empfehlen. Ne 120Gb SSD und 1 TB Festplatte. Evtl Wasserkühlung. 8/16GB Ram. Als graka ne radeon 7670 2GB ( kannst dann ne andere nachrüsten) . joa hab ih was vergessen?
Lg


----------



## Dennis19 (22. Februar 2012)

Lui21 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ner AMD CPU? Mehr leistung für weniger Geld. Dann würd ich dir als Main des ASrock 970 empfehlen. Ne 120Gb SSD und 1 TB Festplatte. Evtl Wasserkühlung. 8/16GB Ram. Als graka ne radeon 7670 2GB ( kannst dann ne andere nachrüsten) . joa hab ih was vergessen?
> Lg


 
.oO Von Welcher AMD-CPU redest Du? ^^ Llano = billiger, bietet aber im Vergleich zu einem i5-2500K KAUM Leistung. Im Moment ist der i5-2500K DER Prozessor, mit dem besten Preis- + Leistungsverhältnis. 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## Lui21 (22. Februar 2012)

Haha Nope! Amd fx serie!? Vlt wär ne andere Graka besser?


----------



## Dennis19 (22. Februar 2012)

Die AMD FX-Serie bietet vielleicht im Bereich "Multimedia" sprich Decoding/Encoding eine bessere Performance, aber im Gamingbereich kannst Du (leider) die FX-Serie knicken.  Da würde ich eher zu einem Phenom II X6 raten (Obwohl die Produktion des Phenoms aufgegeben wurde :/ )...

Grafikkarte empfehle ich eine AMD Radeon HD 7850  Hat nur ~10-14% Leistungsverlust im Vergleich zu ihrem großen Bruder (7870) dafür ist sie günstiger, und mit OC macht sich das auch wieder wett. 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## st.eagle (22. Februar 2012)

Hi,

hätte für dich noch ein Gehäuse: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...er-midi-tower-mit-sehr-guter-ausstattung.html

noch mal danke an xTc für sein tolles review!!! 

gibt es gerade bei mf für knappe 87 tacken. wenn dir weiß nicht zusagt, gibt es auch in schwarz.
habe ich mir auch bestellt, bin begeistert!!! den schreienden rearlüfter hinten habe ich durch eine bitfenix spectre 140mm für knappe 8€ ausgetauscht. warte noch auf ein paar komponenten und dann werde ich auch meine jungf
räulichkeit bzgl. zusammenbauens verlieren!!! 

Sorry habe gerade gesehen, dass es nun 95€ kostet!!! Habe ich ein schwein!!!


----------



## Valnarr (22. Februar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> BTW: Schönes Avatarbild Valnarr!


 
Danke, letztes Jahr auf Mallorca gemacht.^^ 

Und das T28 in Grün sieht wirklich gut aus. 

Sharkoon T28 PC-Gehäuse grün: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

58 Euro bei Amazon mit kostenlosen Versand. 

Nur muss ich sagen das es etwas schwer ist Preiswerte Extra Lüfter in Grün zu finden. Hab bis jetzt noch nichts zufriedenstellendes gefunden.


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab mein T9 mit drei Enermax T.B. Apollish ausgestattet. Die leuchten unglaublich gut, machen das Flexlight fast schon überflüssig, sind ziemlich leise und haben nen vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## Valnarr (22. Februar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mein T9 mit drei Enermax T.B. Apollish ausgestattet. Die leuchten unglaublich gut, machen das Flexlight fast schon überflüssig, sind ziemlich leise und haben nen vernünftigen Preis.


 
Die hatte ich auch schon gesehen, sind aber nur als Rot oder blau leuchten erhältlich. 

Enermax T.B. Apollish | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Dropzone (22. Februar 2012)

Hey jungs  das wird langsam n Selbstläufer - also da mein CPU + Graka eh morgen kommt und ich bis jetzt nur positives von den zwei gehört hab, bin ich da erstmal beratungsresistent  und gehäuse lass ich jetzt auch erstmal - ich find des grün eifnach nur geil  und die standardkühlung wird vorerst reichen (will ja erst später oc)  aber echt nett von euch!


----------



## Dropzone (23. Februar 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/29921-gehaeuseluefter-gruen-gesucht-2.html ^^


----------



## Dropzone (23. Februar 2012)

So jetzt steh ich wieder da mit neuen Fragen. "innenleben" ist heute gekommen. erstmal KRASS? passt das alles rein ? die graka ist echt rießig o_O ähm das find ich eh noch raus aber das board ist mir ein rätsel. Was sind  EPU, MemOK! und TPU Switch (schalter)? was soll ich damit tun?


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2012)

EPU und TPU sind "unique" Asus-Verschlimmbesserungs-Features   Das eine zum automatischen Übertakten (-->Blödsinn, denn da wird eine viel zu hohe CPU-Spannung angelegt), das andere zum Stromsparen (--> Blödsinn, denn es gibt genug Stromspar-Features)

MemOK! brauchst Du glaub nur, wenn es Probleme mit dem RAM gibt.


----------



## Dropzone (23. Februar 2012)

auf gut deutsch die schalter auslassen?


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2012)

Genau


----------



## Dropzone (23. Februar 2012)

Und was ist der 1 x 2in1 Asus Q-Connector- Satz?


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2012)

Das ist eine Montagehilfe. Da kannst Du die Gehäuse-Frontanschlüsse erstmal an den Q-Connector stecken, und den dann ans Board anschließen. Ansonsten musst Du halt die Gehäuseanschlüsse einzeln aufs Board fummeln.


----------



## Dropzone (23. Februar 2012)

du bist echt toll danke  weitere Fragen kommen bestimmt


----------



## Dropzone (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hab n Connector für externen Sata. Ähm bringt der mir was ohne extra Stromanschluss?


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2012)

Für eSATA brauchst Du immer einen externen Stromanschluss.


----------



## Dropzone (23. Februar 2012)

könnt ich nicht wie bei meinen internenen HDDs auch den Strom vom Netzgerät nehmen? sodass ich quasi eine HDD ohne Adapter extern anschließen kann? oder unterscheidet sich da eSata vom internen Sata?


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. Februar 2012)

Das wage ich zu bezweifeln, es sei denn die eSATA Festplatte hat einen Stromanschluss für Strom direkt vom Netzteil (), und du möchtest ein häßliches Kabel aus dem Gehäuse rausgehen haben, für das du zuvor wsl. ein Loch in selbiges bohren musst.

Da es das aber meines Wissens nicht gibt, die Antwort auf deine Frage: Nein.


----------



## Dropzone (23. Februar 2012)

Okay geht klar. Wiedermal eine Frage . Am Mainboard gibts 4 Fananschlüsse. Mit ist klar welcher für den CPU ist. Doch welchen sollte ich für PWR_FAN1(3polig) nehmen? Habe dann noch CHA_FAN1 (4polig) und CHA_Fan2 (3polig). Das gehäuse hat vorne 2 Lüfter und einen an der Seite.


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2012)

Die CHA_FAN Anschlüsse sind regelbar, entweder im BIOS oder über eine mitgelieferte Software des Boards oder Speedfan. Der 4-polige CHA_FAN Anschluss kann aber nur einen 4-pin PWM Lüfter regeln.

Der PWR_FAN ist nicht regelbar, da läuft der Lüfter immer mit 12 Volt.


----------



## Dropzone (23. Februar 2012)

okay geht klar. Also am besten einfach den PWR_FAN Anschluss nicht benutzen falls nicht unbedingt notwendig. Oder will man, dass ein bestimmter Lüfter permanent läuft?


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

Genau, denn dann kannst Du den Lüfter genauso gut ans Netzteil anschließen.


----------



## Dropzone (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo, das Gehäuse ist heute gekommen und mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung von meinem Bruder hat das Zusammenbauen ganz gut geklappt. Ich installier dann jetzt noch Windows 7 drauf und dann bin ich glücklich  der PC sieht einfach nur mega aus und ist wenn man ihn anschaltet ziemlich leise -> jedoch pipst er am Anfang ein paar mal und dann kommt die Meldung das kein CPU Kühler erkannt wurde. Wenn ich dann auf "weiter" drück und im "Asus bios" lande wird aber mein CPUkühler angezeigt. Wie kann man des Problem lösen? Der Kühler läuft normal und ist auch normal verkabelt (nachdem was ich weiß  )


----------



## st.eagle (24. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Die CHA_FAN Anschlüsse sind regelbar, entweder im BIOS oder über eine mitgelieferte Software des Boards oder Speedfan. Der 4-polige CHA_FAN Anschluss kann aber nur einen 4-pin PWM Lüfter regeln.
> 
> Der PWR_FAN ist nicht regelbar, da läuft der Lüfter immer mit 12 Volt.


 
mal eine vllt dumme frage: könnte man dann an PWR_FAN eine lüftersteuerung anschliessen und darüber die lüfter regeln???


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

st.eagle schrieb:


> mal eine vllt dumme frage: könnte man dann an PWR_FAN eine lüftersteuerung anschliessen und darüber die lüfter regeln???



Nein, das geht nicht. Du kannst ein Netzteil daran anschließen, wenn es einen entsprechenden Anschluss hat. Dann kann glaub ich der Netzteillüfter geregelt werden. Aber ohne Gewähr, ich bin mir da nicht sicher


----------



## Dropzone (25. Februar 2012)

Gute Nacht euch allen. Sitz hier seit Stunden und komm neme weiter. Mein Bruder hat als Student Windows 7 legal bekommen. Er hat es als .rar datei gedownloadet und ich wollte es jetzt auf DVD brennen und damit dann mein System installieren. Jedoch wird die DVD einfach nicht erkannt. Was mach ich falsch? Die Datei vorher entzippen ist klar oder? Mit was brenn ich am besten? Also was für ne Freeware? ... bräuchte dringend hilfe.. jetz sind schon 3 dvds drauf gegangn


----------



## Dropzone (25. Februar 2012)

Oh is ne .iso datei.. das erklärt glaub alles. doch mit welchem Programm brenn ich am besten?


----------



## Dropzone (25. Februar 2012)

Problem gelöst


----------



## Dropzone (25. Februar 2012)

Pc läuft und ist MEGA! Wenn ich alle bei mir in der Nähe wohnen würdet, würde ich euch jetz echt gern n Bier spendieren


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2012)

Super, dass alles gut läuft, und Du zufrieden bist 

Wegen des Biers  Wo wohnst Du denn?


----------



## st.eagle (25. Februar 2012)

Dropzone schrieb:


> Pc läuft und ist MEGA! Wenn ich alle bei mir in der Nähe wohnen würdet, würde ich euch jetz echt gern n Bier spendieren



prost, auf deinen neuen rechenknecht! viel spaß!!!


----------



## Dropzone (26. Februar 2012)

im Raum Aalen  - hab zwar noch kleine Probleme (am anfang kommt ne Fehlermeldung, dass keine Harddisk installiert ist) aber das bekomm ich noch in Griff


----------



## Dropzone (26. Februar 2012)

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2012)

Dropzone schrieb:


> im Raum Aalen



Schade  Eindeutig zu weit weg für ein Bierchen


----------



## Dropzone (27. Februar 2012)

tut mir leid.

hab noch n paar kleinigkeiten. am Anfang kommt immer ein Fehler "no hard disk found" - der aber nur kurz auftaucht. was kann ich dagegen tun?
Was für ne Controllerkarte hat E-Sata und USB 3.0 (hab alle internen Usb 3.0 plätze frei, wobei ich hinten bei meinem jetzigen Controller gar neme mein USB 2.0 anschließen kann, da das Board nicht mehr genug USB 2.0 hat)?
Gibts n adapter, dass ich das USB 3.0 Kabel auch auf dem Board anschließen kann (ist das Kabel das von der Front vom Gehäuse kommt)?


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2012)

Kannst Du bitte nochmal kurz schreiben, welches Board und welches Gehäuse Du genommen hast?

Das mit dem "no hard disk found" könnte mit einem SATA3-Controller zusammenhängen, wenn da keine Festplatten dran angeschlossen sind, kannst Du den im BIOS einfach deaktivieren.


----------



## Dropzone (27. Februar 2012)

Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 12.02.2012, 18:05 | Geizhals.at EU also das asus p8p67 rev. 3.1 mit nem sharkoon t28  danke


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2012)

Die Front USB3-Anschlüsse kannst Du mit so einem Adapter am Board anschließen: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB / Firewire / Adapter » BitFenix Internal USB 3.0 Adapter oder Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB-Kabel » InLine Adapter intern USB 3.0 zu extern USB 3.0 - 15 cm


----------



## Dropzone (28. Februar 2012)

danke  werd ich wenn ich Lust hab mal kaufen und montieren =D immer wenn ich was im Bios änder dann stürzt der Pc beim den ersten 3 Starts ab (fährt danach von allein wieder hoch) - bevor er das Windows lädt. Was ist das Problem??


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Was änderst Du denn im BIOS? Übertaktest Du, oder ist es egal was Du änderst?


----------



## Dropzone (28. Februar 2012)

ich hab nur die "Leistungseinstellung" von Asus genommen (da gibts: leise, normal und Leistung)  oder an den Stromspareinstellung oder die Mindestlüfterumdrehung geändert


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Seltsam. Sind die Einstellungen dann wieder zurückgesetzt, nach diesen 3 Reboots? Denn manche Boards haben eine "Boot Failure Guard" Funktion, dass nach 3  erfolglosen Bootversuchen die Einstellungen wieder zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## Dropzone (29. Februar 2012)

ne die Einstellung werden übernommen...


----------



## Softy (29. Februar 2012)

Ist die aktuellste BIOS Version drauf?


----------



## Dropzone (29. Februar 2012)

ähm.. die von der DVD ist drauf. ich komm iwi nicht mit dem Updaten aus dem Web klar.. des sind .rom dateien. Wie öffne ich das? Und muss ich bei Mainboard updatet was beachten? Hab mal gehört das man mit Antivirenprogramme vorsichtig sein soll


----------



## Dropzone (29. Februar 2012)

kann auch wenn ichs richtig seh mit keinem Programm richtig die Temperaturen überwachen (speedfan meint mein CPU wär bei -60C), dafür sehen die Windowsprogramme meine Graka nicht (also die hat nen Takt von 0mhz etc.)


----------



## Softy (29. Februar 2012)

Im Handbuch (Kapitel 3.10) wird ausführlich beschrieben, wie das BIOS geupdatet werden soll. Ich würde es über die EZ-Flash Methode machen, also nicht unter Windows.

Zum Überwachen der Temperaturen nehme  ich immer Core Temp (+ Gadget) für die CPU und OrbLog » Blog Archive » GPU Observer – Sidebar Gadget für die GPU


----------



## Dropzone (29. Februar 2012)

ok das mach ich dann morgn mal  danke


----------



## Softy (29. Februar 2012)

Jup, dann drücke ich mal die Daumen


----------



## Dropzone (4. März 2012)

update hat geklappt und das problem mim abstürzen is weg  dankö


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

Bitte schön, super, dass jetzt alles klappt


----------

